# My 8800GT comparison test(pics included)



## Harvik780 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Introduction* - Everyone was crying about crysis and the cost of GPUs before the first G92 card came out,the 8800GT.Everyone in the gaming world rejoiced about the excellent price to performance ratio of this card.The card we have today is the G92 8800GT 512MB 256Bit and we are going to test if it stands up to the expectations.I am just a 19 year old so please bear in mind that this review might not be upto the mark.

Some Pics

8600GT SLI in action
*www.imgx.org/files/11563_ii9sr/8600_GT_SLI.jpg

8800GTS SLI in action
*www.imgx.org/files/11564_wjoi9/8800_GTS_SLI.JPG

8800GT pic
*www.imgx.org/files/11565_6kjrn/8800_GT.JPG

The boxes
*www.imgx.org/files/11566_kafzn/All%20cards.jpg

Specs - GPU 8800GT,512MB V-ram,256Bit memory width,112 Shader Processors,16Rops,PCI-Ex 2.0,600Mhz core/900Mhz GDDR3 memory/1500Mhz shader,65nm fabrication.

*Software and Hardware Used*
Windows XP 32-Bit Sp2
3D Mark 2003
Crysis
Unreal Tournament 3
Colin Mcrae Dirt
3D Mark 2006
Lost Planet Extreme Condition
E6550 o'ced to 3.3Ghz(stable 470*7)
Asus P5N32-E SLI
Corsair HX620w PSU
2GB DDR II Kingston 6400 800Mhz ram O'ced to 940Mhz
XFX 8800GT 512MB 256Bit
XFX 8800GTS 640MB 320Bit SLI
XFX 8600GT 256MB 128Bit SLI(Overclocked to 675Mhz core/1556Mhz shader/860Mhz Memory)


*www.imgx.org/files/11558_80lc2/3DMark%2003%20LOGO.jpg

*3D Mark 2003 Defaults*

XFX 8800GT 512MB 256Bit        - 37,944
XFX 8800GTS 640MB 320Bit SLI - 51,711
XFX 8600GT 256MB 128Bit SLI   - 33,248

*www.imgx.org/files/11560_hhbwt/Crysis%20Logo.jpg

*Crysis*

GPU benchmark for XFX 8800GT 512MB 256Bit
1024x768 High 4xAA    = 43.13
1280x1024 High 2xAA  = 33.92

GPU benchmark for XFX 8600GT 256MB 128Bit SLI
1024x768 High 4xAA   = 22.94

GPU benchmark for XFX 8800GTS 640MB 320Bit SLI
1024x768 High 4xAA    = 44.87
1280x1024 High 2xAA  = 42.30

Assault Harbor benchmark for XFX 8800GT 512MB 256Bit
1024x768 High 4xAA    = 36.52
1280x1024 High 2xAA  = 28.48

Assault Harbor benchmark for XFX 8600GT 256MB 128Bit SLI
1024x768 High 4xAA   = 18.94

Assault Harbor benchmark for XFX 8800GTS 640MB 320Bit SLI
1024x768 High 4xAA    = 37.88
1280x1024 High 2xAA  = 35.17

*www.imgx.org/files/11562_6ncpu/UT3%20LOGO.jpg

*Unreal Tournament 3*

Hydrosis Bot benchmark for XFX 8800GT 512MB 256Bit
1024x768 Max 4xAA APP AF Dx9    = 83.19
1280x1024 Max 2xAA APP AF Dx9  = 67.32

Hydrosis Bot benchmark for XFX 8600GT 256MB 128Bit SLI
1280x1024 Max 4xAA APP AF Dx9  = 64.60

Hydrosis Bot benchmark for XFX 8800GTS 640MB 320Bit SLI
1024x768 Max 4xAA APP AF Dx9    = 92.62
1280x1024 Max 2xAA APP AF Dx9  = 116.96

*www.imgx.org/files/11561_bsgor/Dirt%20LOGO.jpg

*Colin Mcrae Dirt*

San Youshodiro Mountains

1280x1024 Ultra 4xAA 8xAF

XFX 8800GT 512MB 256Bit         = 43.55
XFX 8800GTS 640MB 320Bit SLI  = 46.50

1024x768 Ultra 4xAA 8xAF
XFX 8600GT 256MB 128Bit SLI   = 30.25

*www.imgx.org/files/11559_nu7or/3DMark%2006%20LOGO.jpg

*3D Mark 2006 default*

XFX 8800GT 512MB 256Bit         = 11,863
XFX 8800GTS 640MB 320Bit SLI  = 14,208
XFX 8600GT 256MB 128Bit SLI    = 10,203

*www.imgx.org/files/11567_bpk8s/LPEC.jpg

*Lost Planet Extreme Conditions DirectX 9*

1280x1024 High(HDR Medium) 4xAA 16xAF

XFX 8800GT 512MB 256Bit           Snow = 51.6 , Cave = 64.7
XFX 8800GTS 640MB 320Bit SLI    Snow = 81.7 , Cave = 52.6
Forget about 8600GT SLI it will crawl at these settings.
DirectX 10 with the same settings used in DirectX 9 will be faster in LPEC's case.

*Conclusion*
We have interesting results.Though 3DMark scores didn't gain a lot of points but still game performance is much better.At lower resolutions the performance of crysis is similar for 8800GT and 8800GTS(G80) SLI,the 8600GT SLI o'ced is no where to be seen.The results differ by 10 in UT3 with lower resolutions between the 8800s,however at higher resolution the 8800GT falls way back but the 8800GTS(G80) SLI shines,the 8600GT SLI is close to the 8800GT.In colin mcrae dirt the 8800GT beats a single 8800GTS(G80) pants down falling behind by only 3FPS to 8800GTS(G80)SLI,we all know how poorly a single G80 performed in Dirt managing only about 30FPS average and at higher resolutions we experienced lag with FPS in the low..i mean really low 20s,look at the overclocked 8600GT SLI which though manages 30 is way behind considering that we gain a percentage of nearly 43 when we jump from an 8600GT to 8800GT.In Lost Planet Extreme Condition(LPEC) 8800GT performs lower than the 8800GTS(G80) SLI in snow test but outperforms it by about 12FPS in cave test.This card also runs pretty cool than the G80 series.When i set the fan duty cycle to 85% the temps at idle were 38C and 54C(extensive stress test for one hour using ATI tool),the single slot cooler isn't that bad.But it certainly seems that the 256Bit bus interface is a bottlenck when AA and AF are set to high values.I also expect lower quality of GPU core components used.I would also like to inform the members and guests that SLI and multi GPU/card systems are currently flawed.
This card is the best VFM for any consumer who wants big guns with only a small dose of steroids.


----------



## entrana (Jan 30, 2008)

nice post buddy


----------



## PCWORM (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi..can u upload some gameplay pics??
 Nice thread!


----------



## entrana (Jan 30, 2008)

where do u get the sli bridge chip. do u have to buy it separately?


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 30, 2008)

The SLI bridge comes with the motherboard.Maybe some companies also offer it separately.
I will post pics of games but my net connection is having issues opening sites.The DNS servers are down.Hope this gets posted.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2008)

Nice work harvik, thanks for sharing the results


----------



## Faun (Jan 30, 2008)

nice review


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jan 30, 2008)

gr8 review  how ever i am sure u can write better if u give little more time on it 

can u tell me how much did u pay for the G92 8800 GT 512 MB and source from where you bought


----------



## quadroplex780 (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi no one believes i am harvik's bro and i got banned cause of helping him.


Choto Cheeta said:


> gr8 review  how ever i am sure u can write better if u give little more time on it
> 
> can u tell me how much did u pay for the G92 8800 GT 512 MB and source from where you bought


8800GT-RS 16400,8800GTS-Rs 24300,8800GTS triple X-Rs 25800
8600GT(2)-Rs15000(2x7500)
Source-Rashi peripherals


----------



## The Conqueror (Jan 30, 2008)

WOW! Superb review but I am waiting for 9800 GT to release


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks guys.

@quadroplex I suggest you change your avatar.It seems ugly.

Choto thanks for the suggestion,next time i'll spend more time writing a review.


----------



## spikygv (Jan 30, 2008)

gr8 review harvik , WOW , dint know u were 19 . . . it would be even better if u could give us graphs. its pretty good all the same.


----------



## Harvik780 (Jan 30, 2008)

I agree that graphs would have been better but according to forum rules each post is restricted to only 15 pictures.


----------



## RCuber (Jan 30, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> Hi no one believes i am harvik's bro and i got banned cause of helping him.


No need to worry about it  this happens in the cyberworld


----------



## spikygv (Jan 31, 2008)

too bad and hyperlinks for pics dont do too well either. 


hey , how about merging two or 3 graphs in the same image. do u think that'll be better ?


----------



## deathvirus_me (Jan 31, 2008)

quadroplex780 said:


> Hi no one believes i am harvik's bro and i got banned cause of helping him.
> 
> 8800GT-RS 16400,8800GTS-Rs 24300,8800GTS triple X-Rs 25800
> 8600GT(2)-Rs15000(2x7500)
> Source-Rashi peripherals



Prices are awkward ... the last i heard it was something like this :

XFX 8800GT 512 MB (normal) - 12800 + VAT
XFX 8800GTS 512 MB (normal) - 19200 + VAT
XFX 8600GT 256 MB (normal) - 4700 + VAT ...

And most stock cards easily reach the "Extreme" or "XXX" speeds ... so the extra investment is really not worth it ..

BTW .. 8800GT rocks ... mine runs uber fine at 650/1650/1900 right from day 1 , 24/7 .. couldn't ask for a better vfm card right now ... aah ... Crysis at 1280*1024 , very high with custom tweaks rocks  ..


----------



## Cool G5 (Jan 31, 2008)

Very good review.
If you can take out some more time,your writing will definately improve.


----------



## Rollercoaster (Feb 3, 2008)

PCWORM said:


> Hi..can u upload some gameplay pics??
> Nice thread!



See this


----------

